# Vorstellung



## dersucher (16 Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
bin dersucher, 51j. Berliner und freue mich hier sein zu dürfen.Lasse mich erst überraschen was hier so alles abgeht und freue mich auf eventuelle neue Freundschaften. Also bis bald
Renato


----------



## Crash (16 Mai 2010)

Obwohl du ja schon seit dem 19.09.2009 hier bist :



 auf CB und viel Spass :thumbup:


----------



## Katzun (16 Mai 2010)

moin moin,

herzlich willkommen und viele grüße nach berlin

grüße,
katzun


----------



## General (16 Mai 2010)

dersucher und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## astrosfan (17 Mai 2010)

Herzlich willkommen, Renato!

Viel Spaß hier an Board und viele Grüße nach Berlin :thumbup:


----------



## Q (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo reanato, wenn Du als dersucher gekommen bist, bleib doch einfach auch als "ein Finder" dabei! Freue mich auf weitere Beiträge von Dir!


----------



## michael54431 (17 Mai 2010)

hello and welcome!


----------



## quimbes (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich bin ein grauhaariger Frischling, der sich mit Computer und Internet noch nicht leicht tut. Aber es macht Spaß, darum soll's ja im Leben gehen.
Einfach mal illern, was sich so tut...


----------



## quimbes (4 Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich bin ein grauhaariger Frischling, der sich mit Computer und Internet noch nicht leicht tut. Aber es macht Spaß, darum soll's ja im Leben gehen.
Einfach mal illern, was sich so tut...


----------



## General (5 Juni 2010)

Hallo quimbes und viel Spaß auf CB


----------

